# 67 Rear Hardtop vs Convertible seat?



## bignuk1 (8 mo ago)

I am lacking any rear seat for my 67 convertible GTO. Are the bottom and back support both different than the hardtop or just the back support? Anyone know? TMI makes some nice seats but syas for the hardtops. Looking ahead to my options. Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

fairly sure its 66-67 abody convertible only

the width is different 
the back of the back is angled and has a cover on it
the bottom is also way different than a hardtop 

covert rear pairs run from 400 -1000 for frames 
a buddy just sold a set of 66 chevelle ragtop rears for 900 on a chevelle forum

google images is your buddy for correct seats ....


----------



## bignuk1 (8 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> fairly sure its 66-67 abody convertible only
> 
> the width is different
> the back of the back is angled and has a cover on it
> ...


Thanks! Appreciate the info. Didnt consider google images either.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As mentioned the Conv't rear seats are indeed narrower to allow for the needed space for the top frame lifting arms.


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR - 

To your point ... Image from the Internet.

I can see what you mean with the Top Frame Enclosures above and at back on the arm rests. 

I have a Hardtop Coupe ... so this is new to me.


----------

